# If You Could Add Any New Species ...



## MinishMae (Aug 12, 2017)

If you could add any new species into Animal Crossing what would you choose? 
I'd personally love to see bats, lizards, and ferrets~

So if these animals could be made into villagers, which would you choose?


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 13, 2017)

add cryptids i want to see sasquatch and mothman villagers


----------



## Alsafie (Aug 13, 2017)

Very interesting question! I like the idea of ferrets as well as chinchilla/possum, platypus and reptiles!

A lot of the species we don't have as villagers are used on special characters to make them more unique though, like Gracie the Giraffe, Kicks the Skunk etc. would be cool to see more of those species, especially an axolotl or turtle villager!


----------



## Garrett (Aug 13, 2017)

Tortoise and turtle. I don't see why not since we already have Tortimer and Kapp'n.


----------



## MinishMae (Aug 13, 2017)

All interesting ideas~
I'd love to see cryptids~ Though I honestly don't see that happening anytime soon </3 

And I'd love to see Nintendo implement the special character species into villagers as well~ 
Especially skunks and giraffes!


----------



## Shayden (Aug 13, 2017)

little fox villagers! like redd (but cuter with less scams lol)


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 13, 2017)

this is kind of a big request bc it'd make the programmers have to do an entirely new mechanic, but i love the idea of dolphin / shark / seahorse / other aquatic villagers! we already have the octopi, but they move around on land?? i think with these aquatic villagers, they would plot their houses in the ocean! and the human characters would automatically get a wetsuit (and have it easily equippable / not taking up an inventory space all the time) so they can swim to visit their water-dwelling villagers!

this is different from a villager-species idea, but going kind of along w the houses in water idea, i'd love it in future animal crossing games if we could put plants in water like lily pads and pretty looking floating algae and hyacinths :')


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 13, 2017)

Very interesting.
PLEASE, ADD FOXES! THEY ARE SO CUTE!


----------



## myahitswednesday (Aug 13, 2017)

MinishMae said:


> If you could add any new species into Animal Crossing what would you choose?
> I'd personally love to see bats, lizards, and ferrets~
> 
> So if these animals could be made into villagers, which would you choose?



adding bats is such a good idea! i didn't even think of that. :>
i want more owls in the game, in addition to blathers and celeste. and maybe some other birds? the penguins are already super cute, but how about like... puffins? am i the only one who'd be thrilled to have grumpy and peppy puffins in my town? :x


----------



## Shayden (Aug 13, 2017)

Lil raccoons like nook or some hedgehogs would be cool too! but FOXES ARE MY MAIN PRIORITY


----------



## Zavester (Aug 13, 2017)

Dolphins! Like Wendell, they can just walk on their tail fins. It'd be pretty cool! And maybe make them like Octopi where there aren't that many of them in-game.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxes like something similar to Redd would be adorable ^^


----------



## Snooty (Aug 14, 2017)

I really want kitten villagers! Considering we have cubs, it's not too far off the mark. Chinchillas / opossums are neat ideas too.


----------



## Chick (Aug 14, 2017)

*We need Chick villagers. No exceptions.*


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 14, 2017)

I think Raccoons (both small and large) and Foxes should have villager counterparts. Especially Foxes, I mean, look at how cute they can be:



I'd also like to see Otter villagers as well as Kittens. There's already a Kitten in the series which is Katie so it would be nice to see Kitten villagers.


----------



## MinishMae (Aug 14, 2017)

Foxes and all the aquatic animals would be really cool~ 
And the aquatic ones could stand on their tailfins too, though I don't know how well that could be programmed sadly </3 

Maybe someday, if we're lucky-- we'll see these animals in a new Animal Crossing game~ Hopefully for the switch


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

bats, definitely bats. ferrets and lizard villagers would be nice too.


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 17, 2017)

I would add beavers and turtles. Maybe some ferrets too.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 18, 2017)

Bats! Also foxes would be cool :0
And I like the idea of skunks like Kicks!!


----------



## mayor-rain (Aug 18, 2017)

Ferrets! Also dragons, ladybugs(? idk bugs maybe) and maybe more aqautic animals


----------



## --- (Aug 18, 2017)

mythological creatures would be pretty cool. chimeras, wolpertingers, hydras, etc.


----------



## Weiland (Aug 18, 2017)

Like everyone else has said in this thread, *FOXES!!!* and also mythical creatures or cryptids.


----------



## Nodokana (Aug 18, 2017)

I'd love to see some alpacas and llamas added as villagers.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 18, 2017)

I could see cows in the game or baby animals like kittens they have katie but she cant move in


----------



## hollowbunnie (Aug 19, 2017)

AaaahhH!!!!! There are soooo many possibilities!!!! The amount of animals on Earth is astounding! However some species I would love to see in the AC world are: bats, dolphins, sea otters, foxes, skunks, kinkajous, binturongs, lemurs, capybaras, salamanders, coatis, beavers!!!, owls, lynxes, and much more..


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 20, 2017)

Ferrets and foxes would definitely be cute! Aquatic creatures would also be a nice touch to the game.


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Guinea pigs! I guess they'd be like hamsters, but tall?


----------



## VampireDoll (Aug 22, 2017)

Foxes!


----------



## willowwolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Snake villagers might be cute!! Or maybe otters?? But mainly I want more wolves lol a black phase wolf would be really cool!!


----------



## mondogecko9 (Aug 25, 2017)

axolotl villagers? I know that Shrunk is a special character, but it would be great if there were axolotl villagers


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 1, 2017)

I would loooooove to see either bats or guinea pigs. ;__; I'd like to see owls and foxes as villagers too!


----------



## blindPersecutor (Sep 1, 2017)

Ah, this is a hard choice- I personally love the idea of foxes and ferrets, but honestly, I'd add bats! They'd be little like the squirrels and there would be a Halloween-themed bat, plus ones like the golden-head bat and such. Ones that eat fruit may be found with a small basket of fruit in their homes, just for show. They'd be more active at night, maybe coming out around sunset and sleeping at sunrise? I dunno, just the thought of bat villagers is cute


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 1, 2017)

Oooh, I never thought about this before! I love the idea of bats! Oh how I would love that! Hmmm. FLAMINGOS. Oh my god. How cute would that be? Instead of them sitting on a bench or a rock resting, they just stood there on the one leg omg.

* edit * Look at how dumb I am, forgot there was Flora... UGH.


----------



## wizard (Sep 1, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> this is kind of a big request bc it'd make the programmers have to do an entirely new mechanic, but i love the idea of dolphin / shark / seahorse / other aquatic villagers! we already have the octopi, but they move around on land?? i think with these aquatic villagers, they would plot their houses in the ocean! and the human characters would automatically get a wetsuit (and have it easily equippable / not taking up an inventory space all the time) so they can swim to visit their water-dwelling villagers!
> 
> this is different from a villager-species idea, but going kind of along w the houses in water idea, i'd love it in future animal crossing games if we could put plants in water like lily pads and pretty looking floating algae and hyacinths :')



That a really good idea! I would want turtles, giraffes, and red pandas, and everything you said.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 1, 2017)

Hmm I'd probably start off with a honey badger, red pandas and shiba inu dogs.


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

Pretty much all the ones I want have already been said on here a million times but hey. 

I'd love otters, red pandas, BATS!!!, foxes (and cute foxes, not like Redd), and dinosaurs. Whales would be cool but I can't imagine how to make them NOT look weird.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Sep 2, 2017)

A red panda for sure. I would also wanna see maybe a mongoose, or a dragon! A more animated friendly type of course, maybe cranky? I think otters would be super cute too


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Sep 6, 2017)

Bats and foxes. These two species are the ones I would like to see the most. Red pandas and/or raccoons
would be also interesting to have as villagers.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 6, 2017)

Pangolins, armadillos, or rats


----------



## Ankhakitty (Sep 6, 2017)

I was thinking foxes to be not just an exclusive race for Redd. But others have already said that so um...snakes? Though I dunno how they would go about that without looking ridiculous. And I dunno what to pick among them, but we need more Aquatic races for Villagers for sure.


----------



## Dhar (Sep 7, 2017)

MinishMae said:


> If you could add any new species into Animal Crossing what would you choose?
> I'd personally love to see bats, lizards, and ferrets~
> 
> So if these animals could be made into villagers, which would you choose?



Ferrets would be fun!! Haha. Hrmmm....... I'd say Foxes, for sure. I think foxes would be a really neat addition.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

SNAKE SNAKE SNAKE SNAKE

I would love a snake.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 20, 2017)

Foxes and bats would be cool


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 20, 2017)

If a poll existed, foxes would have won.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

idk why, foxes are basically gonna be the same as wolves.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 21, 2017)

bats would be really cool!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 22, 2017)

oath2order said:


> idk why, foxes are basically gonna be the same as wolves.



Can confirm, too much overlap...every time I've thought about this I've eventually come to this conclusion.

I would like to see bats and ferrets (including otters, stoats, and weasels). Badgers also come to mind.


----------



## Chilver (Sep 25, 2017)

How has nobody said sloths yet? I want a town with every villager being a sloth


----------



## Sloom (Sep 26, 2017)

Lynxes / Bobcats!

They're the cutest and I think it'd be cool even though there's kind of a lot of cats already

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chilver said:


> How has nobody said sloths yet? I want a town with every villager being a sloth



I'm pretty sure sloths won't happen because Leif is a sloth
But I'd love that too!


----------



## Starglow (Sep 29, 2017)

I'd love bat villagers honestly. Get some nocturnal species in general. I wish it wouldn't make the special characters feel less special but I really love the models for skunks and porcupines.


----------



## acnlcorona (Oct 2, 2017)

I think chipmunk villagers could be super cute  
But I could see them being a fusion of the hamster and squirrel villagers, so it might be too similar &#55358;&#56596;

How about lizards?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 2, 2017)

I would love owl villagers, but they probably won't consider owls since we already have Blathers and Celeste. Bats would also be very cool.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 2, 2017)

<Near> said:


> Lil raccoons like nook or some hedgehogs would be cool too! but FOXES ARE MY MAIN PRIORITY



omg hedgehogs would be so cute u.u I want owls, lizards, and platypus villagers.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 2, 2017)

i'd love to see guinea pigs and different breeds of dogs, for example pugs or poodles ;v;


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 2, 2017)

Paxx said:


> i'd love to see guinea pigs and different breeds of dogs, for example pugs or poodles ;v;



I'd play a dogcrossing where it's just a ton of different dog breed villagers oh my god u.u


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 2, 2017)

fox, sloth,  llamas/alpacas, rats, hyena


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 4, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> this is kind of a big request bc it'd make the programmers have to do an entirely new mechanic, but i love the idea of dolphin / shark / seahorse / other aquatic villagers! we already have the octopi, but they move around on land?? i think with these aquatic villagers, they would plot their houses in the ocean! and the human characters would automatically get a wetsuit (and have it easily equippable / not taking up an inventory space all the time) so they can swim to visit their water-dwelling villagers!
> 
> this is different from a villager-species idea, but going kind of along w the houses in water idea, i'd love it in future animal crossing games if we could put plants in water like lily pads and pretty looking floating algae and hyacinths :')



I know this post is like 2 months old but imagine the dock expanding out to like have the aquatic plots on the water? And the villager houses have a basement that's underwater and a little oxygen tank and they use the swimming animation for the villager when you're in there??


----------



## Mu~ (Oct 13, 2017)

MinishMae said:


> If you could add any new species into Animal Crossing what would you choose?
> I'd personally love to see bats, lizards, and ferrets~
> 
> So if these animals could be made into villagers, which would you choose?


This and also snakes and dragons.


----------



## staeples (Oct 15, 2017)

foxes, turtles, emu, geckos.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 16, 2017)

More squirrels and maybe a red panda villager.


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

I'd say either Foxes or Rats. Foxes are adorable and rats because lol.

No but we could have rats for the mice and bear villagers. We have little and big bears. Why not little mice and big rats? I think it would be downright silly. 

Either this or more Octopi. I belive we only have what? 4? Ya add some more please.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2017)

Foxes, ferrets, raccoons and bats. These are the species I would really like to see as villagers.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 3, 2017)

I think there should be more cats bc cats are awesome.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 5, 2017)

owls and bats that sleep during the day and stay up at night maybe? turtles and foxes would be cool too (even though there are already special characters of these species but whatever)


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 7, 2017)

I have to say dragon because dragons are so cool. Plus it would be cute to see a villager with little wings on its back. Or maybe a lemur. I love their long, fluffy tails.


----------



## Silversea (Nov 13, 2017)

lunatepic said:


> owls and bats that sleep during the day and stay up at night maybe? turtles and foxes would be cool too (even though there are already special characters of these species but whatever)



I think it is at a point where it no longer matters. We have several dog special characters, and birds, and a cat (Katrina). As long as they look different in design it seems not to be a limitation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lunatepic said:


> owls and bats that sleep during the day and stay up at night maybe? turtles and foxes would be cool too (even though there are already special characters of these species but whatever)



I think it is at a point where it no longer matters. We have several dog special characters, and birds, and a cat (Katrina). As long as they look different in design it seems not to be a limitation.


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 13, 2017)

I would love to see a snail character, imagine the cute little shell and eyes on him/her 
A butterfly, beetle or mantis character would be just as adorable as well


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

I know we already have cows, but Highland cows would be absolutely adorable.


----------



## SilkTule (Nov 14, 2017)

Ferrets for sure, hedgies, like Lionel-tall weiner dogs?


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 17, 2017)

it was established long ago that pirate dolphin should be the next ACNL species.  I will brook no sass to the contrary.


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

I love the idea of bats or lizards. I'm really interested in the idea of insect or arachnid villagers though! Mantises or butterflies would be fascinating. Guess it would be kinda weird with all the bug catching, but we can catch frogs and octopi, too!


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 18, 2017)

Love all these ideas. Love mythical creatures and bat ideas the most!


----------



## vvindows98 (Nov 18, 2017)

it'd be super cool to have nocturnal animals that slept during the day and were active at night - stuff like raccoons, foxes etc etc
also (like everyone else has said) CRYPTIDS !!! my town is literally called Cryptid, it'd be so good


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 18, 2017)

I want dinosaurs.


----------



## otomatoe (Nov 19, 2017)

Lizards, dinosaurs, alpaca/llamas as villagers, meerkat, giraffe, oh lots!


----------



## Liint.ov (Nov 19, 2017)

I would love to have a cute white goat in my town xD


----------



## Candy202 (Nov 19, 2017)

i wishing for red panda, polar bear, quokka
red panda is adorable


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

moth, snake, dragon and squid villagers, pls

edit: cow villagers would be nice, too, g o d


----------



## Whisboi (Nov 29, 2017)

I'd like to see bats, foxes, and lizards! And more octopi, as there are only 4!


----------



## Phenomenon (Dec 2, 2017)

You know what would be cool? An Eastern dragon. It could be a special character that sticks around for a week and gives your village good luck


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

I'd add Chinchillas


----------



## HHoney (Dec 8, 2017)

Liint.ov said:


> I would love to have a cute white goat in my town xD



A cute white goat Like Ch?vre?

??
I was talking with someone last night and I realized we have no lambs. But I?m not sure how different they?d look from the goats - perhaps have wool and limbs similar to Cyrus and Reece??


----------



## John Wick (Dec 9, 2017)

Orca's.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

Foxes!!  That’s my favorite animal.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 9, 2017)

Perhaps Lemurs. And I don't care if Tammi is already a Lemur. I even created a thread about my fanmade Lemur villagers WAY back when I first joined TBT. You can look at it if you want if you go to my profile.


----------



## quicktails (Dec 10, 2017)

Bats! They'd be adorable...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 10, 2017)

quicktails said:


> Bats! They'd be adorable...



Totally! 
I get them outside at night, hanging in the trees near my house. Cute as!!!


----------



## SmokeyScout (Dec 11, 2017)

Bats!! I would love to see bats.  

I would also like possums because I really think they are cute. Oooh, or maybe lemurs. Lemurs are some of my favorite animals.


----------



## mythic (Dec 14, 2017)

okay definitely foxes - I mean they already have one, Redd, they should make some more!!! they'd be so so so cute!!!

as for other animals they should make, I think that they should add a raccoon, red panda, ferret and just animals that are really fuzzy and adorable


----------

